# Thor's next sig



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2008)

I do like the current one I have, but am thinking of going a bit more simple for my next one. What do you guys think of this one?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, something isn't working. It's supposed to have a transparent background. Hmmmmm.

I'm also going to try some different planes. 


Edit: Ok, I cant do what I wanted. Apparently you cant have a drop shadow on a transparent background, which completely ruins my idea. I will just use the background I made a while back.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 22, 2008)

I like your current one better anyway, not that the new one isn't nice.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2008)

Going with this one......


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

right on...I like it!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Thorlifter, I like that Me262 sig!

Perhaps if you used a cream-colored background color that matched the forum's so the drop shadow blends better?


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 22, 2008)

jpg's cant read transparency but gif's can.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2008)

Love that burst of color!!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the new corsair one


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2008)

Testing a theory...

The top is a transparent .gif, the lower is a .jpg...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2008)

Grau, thats what I did with mine. Instead of transparent I just used made a small jpg of the background and then pasted it all over until I had a complete background. I think it worked for me.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2008)

Njaco, your's looks great and really blends in well!

I actually copied the forum's background and used it as a layer for the background of the lower He280 image, then when I added a drop-shadow over it, it created that "transparent" look...

If Thorlifter wanted to keep the Me262 sig the way it was originally intended, I think that would be the way to go, in order to keep the shadows.

Ahh the art of deception


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks GG and Njaco, I didn't even think of that.

BTW GG, I really like your new sig. Cool font.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice one Thor.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2008)

I appreciate it, Gnomey. I'm pretty pleased with it. I think I'll do one more edit to it and try to figure out how to add a border around it.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice the new siggy Thor.I like it.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 23, 2008)

Good one Thor!

TO


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 23, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Thanks GG and Njaco, I didn't even think of that.
> 
> BTW GG, I really like your new sig. Cool font.



Thanks, Thor...the font on my sig is called "Showcard" and has a better look than the typical gothic style fonts. The font I used on the He280 drop-shadow examples is called "Luftwaffe".

Your Corsair sig looks great, btw, I like the background composition especially!

(I still like the Me262 though...lol)


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 2, 2008)

test


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 2, 2008)

Now I'm liking that sig, Thorlifter!

What font did you use?


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks. I figured you would like this one GG. I was bored at work and came up with this.

The font is called Anglo-text. You can get it here....
Anglo Text Font | dafont.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2008)

What? ... is that the lightenings time ? Looking very nice Thor.I like it aswell.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Wurger. I'm still going to tweek it just a little. I don't like the way the lightning is on the tail of the front plane and the way it's in front of the second plane. Other than that, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep......I like that better than the pic on #19


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2008)

Why? the one from the #19 looks very nice.It is true these lightenings arount the back Me262 should be corrected but the main ones look excellent.If you could add the shiny effect to the main jet plane, it would look like an aircraft hit by lightening or what is better description flying via electricity.

I have noticed the rear lightening correction in the #23 but there is something wrong with it.I think its direction is unproper.I think you could remove these two lightenings that surrounded the second plane in #19 .The one which hit the main Me262 rudder you should modify in that way to be a continuation of the one under its fuselage ( simply cover it up with the Me262 fin and rudder.)


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 26, 2008)

I like this new background and have set it up to where I can easily change out just the plane and name. In fact, in my photoshop file, I've already added 4 different fonts and about 10 different planes. I'm going with the first one and will periodically change them, depending on my mood.

Thoughts............


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent series of the siggy Thor. I like the one with P-47 the most.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you Master Wurger. Here are a couple others.........


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2008)

For goodness' sake.. you have no mercy to me.  Excellent !!!!!!!   

But why is the fourteen number on the Bf109 reversed ?


----------



## Heinz (Nov 26, 2008)

Great work. Personally love the B 17 best


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent stuff, P51 and the B17 are my favourites.

@Wojtek - It's been flipped horizontally in PS so it originally faced the other direction (i.e. nose facing right not left)


----------



## rochie (Nov 26, 2008)

great stuff thor


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 26, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA. I didn't even notice that. I'll flip it back when I decide to use the 109.

Thanks everyone for the complements.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> @Wojtek - It's been flipped horizontally in PS so it originally faced the other direction (i.e. nose facing right not left)



I've been sure about it.But I was wondering if Thor noticed it. Now all is clear.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the B17, good work!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2008)

OUTSTANDING!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2008)

Those all came out great!

I'll say the 'Stang is the best of the bunch!


----------

